# Stupid BGA



## microgeophagus (Sep 28, 2005)

This stuff is pesky, where do I get me some o' that medicatin' stuff?


----------



## Gumby (Aug 1, 2005)

Black outs work wonders for BGA... If that's not an option try putting some Erethromycin(EM) tablets on the stuff. EM should be found at your LFS.

If you don't want to do THAT, then buy some ChemiClean. That will nuke it pretty fast. Just be sure to do a very large waterchange once it's done it's job.

Buy ChemiClean here: http://www.drsfostersmith.com/produ...&Ntx=mode+matchallpartial&Np=1&pc=1&N=0&Nty=1

That's the best treatment, hands down. It always works, but it will nasty up the water pretty quick once the stuff all dies. Be careful with it.


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Does this tank have CO2, what is your CO2 ppm?

Clean off as much as you can and crank your CO2 to 30 ppm, it will eventually die off


----------



## jimjim (Jan 25, 2004)

*Bga*

Red Ramshorns will eat it also...Jim


----------



## imatrout (May 12, 2005)

This is heresy on a planted tank forum, but try Boyd's Chemi-Clean. It's a salt water product that works on freshwater. I used it with success on a planted tank

http://www.barrreport.com/forums/showthread.php?t=808&highlight=boyds


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 9, 2004)

Do you just dose the recommended amount?



Gumby said:


> Black outs work wonders for BGA... If that's not an option try putting some Erethromycin(EM) tablets on the stuff. EM should be found at your LFS.
> 
> If you don't want to do THAT, then buy some ChemiClean. That will nuke it pretty fast. Just be sure to do a very large waterchange once it's done it's job.
> 
> ...


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I've always had success with E-mycin. Use at full strength for 5 days. Make sure to have a balanced tank in order to keep it from coming back.


----------



## Gumby (Aug 1, 2005)

Yep. Just dose the reccomended amount. It's strong stuff. If you don't see any difference within 2-3 days, I'd dose again. Just remember that water change


----------



## microgeophagus (Sep 28, 2005)

I need to flip over from DYI to pressurized, but my tank that is really getting the business from it has no co2 at all.


----------



## Gumby (Aug 1, 2005)

I could be wrong, but I think BGA benefits (as in grows more) when there is high CO2. I just read an article in some scientific magazine about how a scientist was working on using Cyanobacteria as a solution to build up of green house gasses (CO2).


----------



## Mnemia (Nov 23, 2004)

I had a recent BGA outbreak (caused by temperature fluctuations from a broken heater, I think) and I noticed that the BGA was pearling as least as much or even more than the plants were (and that was a lot). I can only assume it was feeding on CO2, but whether it actually prefers high CO2 seems like another question.

Didn't BGA evolve on the ancient Earth when the atmosphere had much more CO2 than it does now?


----------



## kivit (Aug 29, 2005)

when you use the erythromicin or chem clear do you remove the fish first?


----------



## Gumby (Aug 1, 2005)

kivit said:


> when you use the erythromicin or chem clear do you remove the fish first?


Nope. Leave them in the tank.


----------



## Blazerfrs (Feb 3, 2006)

Mnemia said:


> I had a recent BGA outbreak (caused by temperature fluctuations from a broken heater, I think) and I noticed that the BGA was pearling as least as much or even more than the plants were (and that was a lot).


This happened to me too- pearling BGA just adds insult to injury. :brick:


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

edit


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

I've got to agree with Tom's advice on this one. It really applies to any type of algae. Correct the root cause of the problem first. Then how you get rid of it doesn't really matter.

I might add that some have implicated low current as a contributor to BGA. I've certainly only seen it in stagnant areas in my tank.


----------



## Blazerfrs (Feb 3, 2006)

Oh yes, my case was def. bottomed out NO3. 

Right after my goldfish died I had to go home for x-mas break. Unfotunately no one may stay in the dorms here over break, so there was no one to check in on my tank. I dosed my fishless tank to 40ppm of NO3, left the lights on their timer, and hoped for the best...

I returned in 3 weeks to a solid block of BGA. It was on EVERYTHING. 0ppm NO3 (as you've guessed by now). took me hours to clean it out. Surprisingly all the plants pulled thru once I cleaned it out tho. They must not have been covered for too long. 

Now I've learned to cut back on the lighting HARD whenever I leave for an extended period... it worked for spring break anyway


----------



## tgr625 (Jan 23, 2006)

I have the BGA problem in my tank, too. And I bought Erethromycin yesterday.
Is there anyone can tell me the amont to dose....
200 mg/10 Gal.... Is this the right consistency?

And one question to Mr. Tom Barr:
Keep NO3 10 - 20 ppm then BGA never come back. Will you say that I can just keep NO3 level to kill it without any blackout, E-mycin or Chemi-clean. Or I have to use one of the 3 methods to kill it. Thank you very much.


----------

